# java script web-site offline verfügbar machen



## deadlyaettack@web.de (13. Jun 2006)

Nabend

Ich würde gerne eine Java-Script Seite so Speichern das ich sie auch Offline ankucken kann!

Die Seite

MfG Dude


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2006)

Webseitenwerbungalarm!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (13. Jun 2006)

Außedem falsches Forum


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Jun 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem falsches Forum


Und deshalb verschoben


----------

